# I need a 22 that's not really loud what should I get



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a 22 that is quiet to shoot ***** around my house. They are driving me crazy and starting to get in the adict. If you have something or know where i can get one let me know....Thx


----------



## charliea (Feb 14, 2008)

cz 452 with 16" threaded barrel and a gemtech suppressor with subsonic 22lr rounds, the only sound is the shell casing hitting the ground.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

any .22 with sub-sonic ammo will not be loud enough to worry about....


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

charliea said:


> cz 452 with 16" threaded barrel and a gemtech suppressor with subsonic 22lr rounds, the only sound is the shell casing hitting the ground.


 
You have one...How much ?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Get a .22 caliber GAMO pellet rifle. They're a blast to shoot, quiet, and deadly...

http://www.amazon.com/Gamo-Big-Cat-Caliber-Rifle/dp/B003C6TZ1E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323579280&sr=8-4


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

You can always shoot .22 shorts


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGRIGZ said:


> any .22 with sub-sonic ammo will not be loud enough to worry about....


x 2 

also about the gammos to. i cant say for a fact that the 22 cali ber gamo will kill a **** but i know that the .17 caliber can:thumbsup:.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

or you can go the cheap route and shoot *22lr super colibri ammo*

its *quieter* than the supressed s&wMP15-22 ive shot, it wont cycle a semi auto but its got enough power to go deep into a phone book

i shoot glass bottles and stuff in my backyard with em, for a round propelled only by primer its still deadly to critters, just not good for a far distance


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.lipseys.com/itemdetail.aspx?itemno=SVMARKIIFVSRAT&items=exclusives


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I forgot about the gammo gun, I have a benjamin .22 cal the only issue is pumping it everytime the ***** are gone but that first shot is always a kill the gammo might just be the answer. Thx :thumbup:


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I routinely shoot in my backyard. Quietest is a Bolt action single shot using CCI 22 CB shorts. You can hear the firing pin hit it's so quiet.
Remington 550-1 is a little louder but will actully cycle with the above ammo.

Here's some specs


Bullet Weight
Muzzle Velocity
Muzzle Energy​ 
Aguila Colibri
22 Long Rifle ??
20 Grains
375 fps
6 ft. lbs.
Solid Point

Aguila Super Colibri 
22 Long Rifle ??
20 Grains
500 fps
11 ft. lbs.
Lead Solid

CCI
22 CB Short
29 Grains
710 fps
32 ft. lbs.
Lead Round Nose

CCI
22 CB Long
29 Grains
710 fps
32 ft. lbs.
Lead Round Nose

Remington Cbee
22 Long Rifle
33 Grains
740 fps
40 ft. lbs.
Hollow Point

Winchester Super-X CB Match
22 Long 
29 Grain
770 fps 
CB Match LRN

Aguila SSS Sniper Subsonic
22 Long Rifle
60 Grains
950 fps
120 ft. lbs
Lead Round Nose

Remington Subsonic 
22 Long Rifle 
38 Grain
1050 fps
93 ft. lbs
Lead Hollow Point​ 

The Aguilas are listed as LR but are actually long in length.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

as said above....use any 22 rifle....bolt action, semi auto(that will have to be manually cycled) and cci cb caps....I always used the long's.....very quiet, and I think more then a Gamo single cock spring gun....most likely gotten at your local gun shop

.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i have a gamo whisper edition in .177.performs better than my 22.2100 fps with gamo pellets.very accurate.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to get something this week. I had 4 ***** looking down at me lastnight through the skylight


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Live trap and some water deep enough to drown them 

.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> i have a gamo whisper edition in .177.performs better than my 22.2100 fps with gamo pellets.very accurate.


1200 FPS? At least that's the spec on mine. Mine is scoped and it's pretty accurate. It does a number on the squirrels, but I haven't used it on anything larger.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter (Feb 23, 2011)

i have a daisy .22 VL heddon rifle only sold for 2 years all it needs is bullets very rare and good shooting gun


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

CB's are the way to go without a the BIG BANG


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Ruger 10/22 with threaded barrel and huntertown suppresor .I have an extra threaded barrel and the suppressor is 200 at ammunition sales in pcola+ 200 transfer class3 fee
I have tried them out and they are very hush


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

realstreet said:


> Thanks for all the help. I forgot about the gammo gun, I have a Benjamin .22 cal the only issue is pumping it every time the ***** are gone but that first shot is always a kill the gammo might just be the answer. Thx :thumbup:


*I know Gammo people are loyal to Gammo just like the Benjamin guys, but I have many air rifles and for the $ and power you can't go wrong with a Beeman break barrel, or my favorite is my Crossman that uses the 8oz co2 cans. That thing is deadly to critters up to rabbit and **** size easy and super accurate. Comes with a nice scope , .22 pellets at over 1000 fps , about 150 powerful shots to co2 can and another 100 a bit less.*

*That primer ammo gums up your barrel too much and I have had them bounce off plywood.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

realstreet said:


> I have to get something this week. I had 4 ***** looking down at me lastnight through the skylight


*there is a guy on here selling a Ruger break barrel for a good price $100 and it's a very nice rifle.*


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Pensacolaw said:


> or you can go the cheap route and shoot *22lr super colibri ammo*
> 
> its *quieter* than the supressed s&wMP15-22 ive shot, it wont cycle a semi auto but its got enough power to go deep into a phone book
> 
> i shoot glass bottles and stuff in my backyard with em, for a round propelled only by primer its still deadly to critters, just not good for a far distance


second that


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW...thre pages and NO forum police or lawyers have popped up on the legal ramifications of shooting *****. 
Maybe this place is changing..............nahhhh!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just saw these at Scott's in Jay yesterday... http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM066-5.html

I'm gonna buy a box just to see how quiet they are out of a snubbie.....:thumbsup: Let you know how they do....:thumbup:


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Super Colibri are OK, but the Colibri work much better in a snubbie.
But, they won't penetrate a double wall cardboard box at 10 yards.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> Just saw these at Scott's in Jay yesterday... http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM066-5.html
> 
> I'm gonna buy a box just to see how quiet they are out of a snubbie.....:thumbsup: Let you know how they do....:thumbup:


Out of my 2" H&R they are almost as loud as subsonics in a rifle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the comparison.....

http://youtu.be/H9hgy_Lo1pA


----------



## SSGT. S. (Jan 14, 2012)

If you get a single shot, you can shoot cb shorts and they sound like a pellet gun, they are perfect for squirrels, *****, etc


----------



## SSGT. S. (Jan 14, 2012)

if you get a sngle shot 22, you can shoot cb shorts and it sounds like a pellet gun, it would be perfect for your situation.


----------



## Dilski (Oct 10, 2007)

The Calibri or whatever it is with the humming bird on the box is the best ammo for tryin to be quiet.
Gotta have a bolt action like he said


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've delt with this and decided a bolt action 22 with shorts are hard to beat...but a strong pellet rifle should work too


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Dilski said:


> The Calibri or whatever it is with the humming bird on the box is the best ammo for tryin to be quiet.
> Gotta have a bolt action like he said


There have been people on the RimfireCentral.com Forums who claim to have had Colibri get stuck in the barrel of long guns if the barrel is not super clean. There is a warning on the box.

I shoot Colibri in revolvers, remington CBee's in anything that only loads long rifle and 22 cb shorts in long guns that shoot shorts. I just ordered a Marlin XT22TR (tube fed s,l,lr bolt action) for quiet backyard shooting.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Due out in Feb.
CCI 22LR quiet ammunition
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/whatsnew/newproducts.aspx
Same specs as CB short and long


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Guys thanks for all the good info. I stll have not got anything yet and the ***** are in full force around my house so i need to pick something up soon :yes:


----------

